# Maignan out almeno 10-15 giorni. Spazio a Tatarusanu



## admin (12 Ottobre 2021)

Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni

News precedenti


Comunicato ufficiale del Milan

Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.

Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -)https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-mercoledi-o-giovedi-la-decisione.108462/unread


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


 
Che sfortuna.. tutti infortuni traumatici


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Notizia drammatica.
Rispolveriamo il conte pacula.
Brividi.


----------



## iceman. (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Di quel bidone con i capelli a caschetto non mi fido manco morto, giocasse Dida piuttosto, mi sentirei più sicuro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Una disgrazia.
Fortuna che le prossime partite saranno contro Verona,Bologna e Torino,non contro squadre di alta classifica.

Ma all'interno di questa società si dorme 24h su 24.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2021)

Se uno pensa al dilettantismo, non può non venire in mente il Milan per diversi motivi,con buona pace dei followers di società e dirigenza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Maignan, Florenzi, Calabria, Bakayoko, Krunic, Ibrahimovic, Messias, Maldini fuori.
Va tutto ok ovviamente, gli infortuni ce li hanno tutti (come dicono alcuni geni sui social e youtube).


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una disgrazia.
> Fortuna che le prossime partite saranno contro Verona,Bologna e Torino,non contro squadre di alta classifica.
> 
> Ma all'interno di questa società si dorme 24h su 24.


Ci sarebbe pure la doppia sfida contro il porto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Ottobre 2021)

lunedì---->Maldini e Messias
martedì------>Maignan
aperte le quote per domani.
Dai che da qui a sabato forse ce la facciamo ad arrivare in 11 mettendo qualcuno della primavera


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una disgrazia.
> Fortuna che le prossime partite saranno contro Verona,Bologna e Torino,non contro squadre di alta classifica.
> 
> Ma all'interno di questa società si dorme 24h su 24.


Dimentichi il Porto, fondamentale per l'Europa League.

Notizia disastrosa.

Molto male la società che non ha puntato un degno secondo come Mirante a zero.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe pure la doppia sfida contro il porto.


Ah ecco,allora non ci rimane che fare un bell'applauso alla società che ha gestito divinamente anche questo "infortunio".


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Quando si infortuna un nostro giocatore i tempi di recupero previsti ottimistici vanno moltiplicati per pigreco, quindi 15x3.14 lo rivedremo tra 48 giorni almeno .


----------



## iceman. (12 Ottobre 2021)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dimentichi il Porto, fondamentale per l'Europa League.
> 
> Notizia disastrosa.
> 
> Molto male la società che non ha puntato un degno secondo come Mirante a zero.


Quest'estate andrei a prendere Strakosha, fa il secondo alla Lazio a nonno Reina perché non al Milan.


----------



## ARKANA (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


visto che il problema al polso non è uscito oggi ma già in campionato aveva mostrato problemi non potevano fare sta artroscopia una settimana e mezza fa subito dopo l'atalanta e farlo recuperare durante la pausa nazionale?!?


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Ottobre 2021)

Una follia lasciarlo andare in nazionale. Pazzesco


----------



## Cataldinho (12 Ottobre 2021)

Non capisco una cosa, questo problema fisico, è sorto prima o dopo la sosta delle nazionali? Perché se era cosa nota, mandarlo in nazionale invece che anticipare i tempi coi controlli del caso e conseguente intervento lascia a dir poco perplessi. Se poi si somma il resto dell'ecatombe che sta succedendo alla rosa, e che si verificò anche l'anno scorso, è più che normale chiedersi a chi cavolo abbiano affidato il settore medico atletico.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Non capisco una cosa, questo problema fisico, è sorto prima o dopo la sosta delle nazionali? Perché se era cosa nota, mandarlo in nazionale invece che anticipare i tempi coi controlli del caso e conseguente intervento lascia a dir poco perplessi. Se poi si somma il resto dell'ecatombe che sta succedendo alla rosa, e che si verificò anche l'anno scorso, è più che normale chiedersi a chi cavolo abbiano affidato il settore medico atletico.


Sto problema ce l'ha da parecchio, ricordo che era a rischio per la partita contro la Juventus per questa cosa.
Colpevole lo staff medico del Milan a non farlo operare dopo la partita di Bergamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Ottobre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> visto che il problema al polso non è uscito oggi ma già in campionato aveva mostrato problemi non potevano fare sta artroscopia una settimana e mezza subito dopo l'atalanta e farlo recuperare durante la pausa nazionale?!?


La risposta è sempre la stessa : c'è tempo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Questo infortunio se non ricordo male ce l’ha da dopo Liverpool. È possibile dover far giocare Catarrosano perché in società sono dei dormiglioni?


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


E con questo possiamo dire addio alle speranze di qualificazione in Champions. Speriamo di non perdere troppi punti nelle prossime 5 partite di campionato, tanto sappiamo che i 10-15 giorni nel nostro caso saranno 35.
Complimenti anche a chi ha deciso di operarlo dopo 10 giorni.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


I 10/15 giorni da noi sono sempre in difetto. 15gg sarebbero ancora accettabile.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Zizzo è andato dalla strega Woodo indovinate chi.. la madre di qualcuno non dico il nome, quella che ha messo KO Zlatan. Ora zizzo gode, e noi piangiamo visto che ora ci sarà quello scorsone di Dracula..


----------



## kipstar (12 Ottobre 2021)

no ma dai....
ma non è possibile!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Se si opera col cavolo che ritorna tra 15 giorni, sicuro si fa un mese fuori se non di più


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Ottobre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> visto che il problema al polso non è uscito oggi ma già in campionato aveva mostrato problemi non potevano fare sta artroscopia una settimana e mezza fa subito dopo l'atalanta e farlo recuperare durante la pausa nazionale?!?


Esatto.


----------



## Gamma (12 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una disgrazia.
> Fortuna che le prossime partite saranno contro Verona,Bologna e Torino,non contro squadre di alta classifica.
> 
> Ma all'interno di questa società si dorme 24h su 24.



Già, ma speriamo che questo non si riveli un lato negativo. Sono partite da 9 punti, dobbiamo evitare di cadere a causa del portiere.

In mezzo ci sarà anche il Porto...


----------



## Cataldinho (12 Ottobre 2021)

Per chi se lo fosse scordato, è rotto anche Plizzari. Chi passasse dallo stadio portasse con se, borsone con guanti e attrezzatura da portiere che non si sa mai. Damigiana di acqua benedetta non obbligatoria, ma fortemente consigliata


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Ottobre 2021)

Mi gioco uno scellino che si rompe pure tatu e in porta ci finisce il ragazzino degli allievi.
Se non erro infatti il terzo, plizzari, è pure rotto.


----------



## mil77 (12 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se uno pensa al dilettantismo, non può non venire in mente il Milan per diversi motivi,con buona pace dei followers di società e dirigenza.


Va bene tutto, ma cosa c'entra Maignan con gli altri infortuni? Questo ha preso una botta al polso a Liverpool in partita...qual'è la colpa dei preparatori?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Beh 15 giorni possiamo anche superarli nonostante Dracula.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, ma cosa c'entra Maignan con gli altri infortuni? Questo ha preso una botta al polso a Liverpool in partita...qual'è la colpa dei preparatori?


ma è andato con la nazionale?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ma è andato con la nazionale?


Si e non capisco perché


----------



## mil77 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Non capisco una cosa, questo problema fisico, è sorto prima o dopo la sosta delle nazionali? Perché se era cosa nota, mandarlo in nazionale invece che anticipare i tempi coi controlli del caso e conseguente intervento lascia a dir poco perplessi. Se poi si somma il resto dell'ecatombe che sta succedendo alla rosa, e che si verificò anche l'anno scorso, è più che normale chiedersi a chi cavolo abbiano affidato il settore medico atletico.


Si è fatto male in partita a Liverpool. Hanno provato la terapia conservativa per farlo giocare con Juve, Atletico, Atalanta, ma evidentemente non è bastato. Certo sarebbe stato meglio dopo Bergamo dichiararlo infortunato e farlo operare una settimana prima...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


.


----------



## mil77 (12 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ma è andato con la nazionale?


Penso di si. Quello è l'errore. Si dichiarava infortunato, faceva le visite Lunedì/Martedì e si operava Giovedì/Venerdì. Si sarebbero guadagnati 8/9 giorni.


----------



## danjr (12 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che sfortuna.. tutti infortuni traumatici


Alt qua non è sfortuna, la sfortuna è stata la botta presa con il Liverpool. Si tratta di valutazioni sbagliate, perché il giocatore poteva essere operato prima di partire con la nazionale e avrebbe forse saltato solo il verona


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Ottobre 2021)

Ma come ci si può operare solo per il persistere di un dolore???


----------



## danjr (12 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Maignan, Florenzi, Calabria, Bakayoko, Krunic, Ibrahimovic, Messias, Maldini fuori.
> Va tutto ok ovviamente, gli infortuni ce li hanno tutti (come dicono alcuni geni sui social e youtube).


L'atalanta sta andando avanti a botte di 1 mese, 2 mesi ad infortunato. Tuttavia la gestione di questo particolare infortunio di Maignan è stata dilettantistica, ma che tutti abbiano infortuni è vero


----------



## Zenos (12 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, ma cosa c'entra Maignan con gli altri infortuni? Questo ha preso una botta al polso a Liverpool in partita...qual'è la colpa dei preparatori?


Si riferisce all'ennesima gestione scellerata. Il problema c'è lha da diversi giorni,si poteva sfruttare la sosta ed invece è stato addirittura mandato in nazionale. Noi le cose normali Mai.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


A naso proverà a rientrare con la Roma il 31/10


----------



## danjr (12 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ci dimentichiamo sempre che abbiamo pure l'AD infortunato, e credo che pure il cane del magazziniere non si senta bene.


Davvero di cattivo gusto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Spostiamo la sede a Lourdes..


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Ottobre 2021)

Non ho più parole ormai. 
Lascio a lui l'onore.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Davvero di cattivo gusto...



Mah, è una constatazione che siamo bersagliati dalla sfortuna, mica ho offeso Gazidis, se è questo che volevi dire, mi sembra sia anche fuori pericolo. Se poi ritieni sia un post in malafede lo cancello, eh, nessuno problema.


----------



## Kaw (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Avete già detto tutto voi, ma ritengo che ci sia un limite all'idiozia, quindi credo e spero che l'operazione non fosse programmata, cioè se questo è l'infortunio di Liverpool ha giocato più di un mese mi sembra, segno che la cosa forse era rientrata. Altrimenti non si spiega con due settimane di sosta aspettare il rientro dalla Nazionale.

E se fossero solo 15 giorni sarei molto sorpreso...


----------



## gabuz (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Ma è ancora i colpo preso con il liverpool?


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2021)

Maledetti, maledetti.

Perchè non si è operato il giorno dopo l' Atalanta?

Voleva andare a quella stupida finale di Nations League?

Bestemmie solo bestemmie.

Ci giochiamo la CL


----------



## RickyKaka22 (12 Ottobre 2021)

la nostra speranza è questa....L’artroscopia *richiede incisioni nelle diverse regioni del polso e della mano*...dopo aver concluso vengono applicati dei cerotti che si tolgono dopo circa 7 giorni...poi bendaggio o tutore a secondo di quello che si e' riscontrato...e poi via alla fisioterapia...il grande Mike dovrebbe cominciarla il 21....se tutto va alla grande lo rivediamo con la ROMA...ma io penso molto piu' probabile nel derby...ci servono le sue mani e i suoi PIEDI...la sua velocità...


----------



## uolfetto (12 Ottobre 2021)

Vabbè dai mi sono lamentato fino a stamattina degli infortuni come situazione da indagare ma in questo caso è iella proprio. Non so più che dire.


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Conoscevano la situazione da tempo. Mi chiedo per quale motivo non approfittare della sosta nazionali per operarlo immediatamente. Avrebbe perso molte meno partite.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Ero al lavoro, l'ho saputo solo adesso.

Io non ho davvero più parole.

Ma visto che è una cosa che si trascina da un po' non poteva operarsi durante la pausa della nazionale? Che rabbia....quanto tempo perso....


----------



## mil77 (12 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Maledetti, maledetti.
> 
> Perchè non si è operato il giorno dopo l' Atalanta?
> 
> ...


Suma adesso ha detto che dopo Bergamo Maignan stava benissimo e non aveva nessun problema...


----------



## Zlatan87 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Forza TATA! Vecchio cuore


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Suma adesso ha detto che dopo Bergamo Maignan stava benissimo e non aveva nessun problema...


E tu prendi per buono ciò che dice Suma?Parliamo di uno che si farebbe ingroppare da ogni dipendente del Milan pur di non dire nulla contro società e dirigenti.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Suma adesso ha detto che dopo Bergamo Maignan stava benissimo e non aveva nessun problema...



Suma è sgamato, ma è stipendiato dal Milan, è obbligato a fare il paraculo.
Non è fonte attendibile su certe cose


----------



## Giangy (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS sul KO di Maignan. Il portiere rossonero dovrà restare fermo almeno per 10-15 giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Caspita mi dispiace molto per Mike. Stava andando alla grande. C'è eventualmente qualcosa che non quadra con tutti questi infortuni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Suma adesso ha detto che dopo Bergamo Maignan stava benissimo e non aveva nessun problema...



Suma....  

Questa volta l'hanno combinata veramente grossa.
Intanto avranno tutti le bocche cucite,Suma compreso,questa operazione di Maignan sarà il 4° segreto di Fatima.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Ottobre 2021)

Prossimo ritiro lo voglio a Lourdes. Non se ne può più. Speriamo Tatarusanu sia presentabile


----------



## sunburn (12 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Maledetti, maledetti.
> 
> Perchè non si è operato il giorno dopo l' Atalanta?
> 
> ...


Tu quoque…
Non sappiamo assolutamente nulla del problema di Mike. “Operarsi prima” in base a cosa? Peraltro, gli interventi chirurgici, per quanto poco invasivi come quelli artroscopici, sono sempre l’ultima opzione.
Per alcuni tifosi del Milan lo staff sanitario e lo staff dei preparatori sono diventati un’ossessione: sabato avremo un solo titolare(forse) fuori per problemi muscolari…
Una rivolta per 14 infortuni in tre mesi, di cui solo alcuni muscolari e solo alcuni di questi tra i titolari.
Io penso che il vero errore della società sia la comunicazione sugli infortunati che spesso è confusionaria, per il resto basta guardare gli infortuni degli altri e si vede che non siamo il disastro che alcuni pensano.


----------



## danjr (12 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque stiamo parlando del nulla, no senso che faranno l’altro scoppia per vedere qual’e la causa del dolore… potrebbe essere una semplice pulizia.


----------



## JackSheva7 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Spero non stia fuori a lungo altrimenti ci giochiamo la stagione


----------



## Shmuk (12 Ottobre 2021)

JackSheva7 ha scritto:


> Spero non stia fuori a lungo altrimenti ci giochiamo la stagione



Leggo almeno 2 mesi.


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Maignan, Florenzi, Calabria, Bakayoko, Krunic, Ibrahimovic, Messias, Maldini fuori.
> Va tutto ok ovviamente, gli infortuni ce li hanno tutti (come dicono alcuni geni sui social e youtube).



Non perdiamo lucidità, analizzali. 

Maignan infortunio traumatico, Baka idem. Florenzi, è fatto di cristallo dopo quel grave infortunio. Ibra, ha 40 anni, c'è poco da spiegare. Messias, è arrivato (pazzesco!) in condizioni imbarazzanti.

Tranne Calabria e Maldini, il resto non mi sento di colpevolizzare nessuno. Siamo assolutamente in media infortuni, siamo solamente sfortunati, stop.


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Leggo almeno 2 mesi.



Di sicuro non saranno i 15 giorni di cui parlano i primi giornalai, altrimenti non saremmo andati a prendere Mirante. Deve stare completamente fermo per 15 giorni, poi c'è riabilitazione e preparazione da fare. Contanto il tipo di problema rapportato al ruolo si rientra con gran calma, poco ma sicuro.


----------

